# Canon officially announces the Canon EOS Rebel T8i/850D



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 13, 2020)

> New Camera Delivers Vertical Video and Advanced Control for Maximum Creative Output
> *MELVILLE, N.Y., February 12, 2020* –– Whatever your family dynamic, there are certain moments with the ones you love that deserve to be remembered. In the spirit of capturing powerful moments that last a lifetime, Canon U.S.A., Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, unveiled today the Canon EOS Rebel T8i. The newest and highest-performing Rebel camera within the Canon lineup features the DIGIC 8 Image Processor, eye-detection in live view, 4K video, clean 4K HDMI outputˆ, and is the first EOS DSLR with vertical video1 all within a compact and lightweight body to bring photography and videos to life.
> 
> “Our commitment to high-quality and high-performing DSLR cameras is unwavering,” said Kazuto Ogawa, president and chief operating officer, Canon U.S.A., Inc. “Visual storytelling is not one size fits all, and in order to encourage our current and future customers to explore their content...



Continue reading...


----------



## addola (Feb 13, 2020)

Vertical video?! I guess that's useful for social networks since many people access them on smartphones. How about a way to seamlessly stream, though?


----------



## Woody (Feb 13, 2020)

Are 4k video clips on the sensor cropped?

PS: Seems that 90D can shoot 4k video with no crop, so I suppose the 850D should be the same.


----------



## addola (Feb 13, 2020)

Woody said:


> Are 4k video clips on the sensor cropped?
> 
> PS: Seems that 90D can shoot 4k video with no crop, so I suppose the 850D should be the same.



Cropped, and contrast-based AF only in 4K.

The official video on CanonUSA YouTube channel said: "UHD 4K video is available at 24p. Uncropped Full HD video can be recorded at up to 60p"





To me, this looks like a DSLR version of the M50 with minor enhancements. T8i, M50, and the 90D all use DIGIC 8 processor so I am guessing it has to do with how they do readouts from their newer sensors.


----------



## slclick (Feb 13, 2020)

It's pretty amazing to think the Rebel line would grow into these specs one day, it's a lot of camera! What an fantastic way to start your journey in the craft.


----------



## IcyBergs (Feb 13, 2020)

Was there some other announcement today? Pretty quiet on this thread...


----------



## slclick (Feb 13, 2020)

IcyBergs said:


> Was there some other announcement today? Pretty quiet on this thread...





There's a lot of this, it's just on the R5 thread. I think that's expected.


----------



## Sharlin (Feb 13, 2020)

slclick said:


> There's a lot of this, it's just on the R5 thread. I think that's expected.
> View attachment 188666



R5? What's that?


----------



## Trey T (Feb 13, 2020)

Canon, a company that produce cameras for TV and cinema encourages people to shoot on portrait (vertical) mode? Blasphemy!!!!!


----------



## dolina (Feb 16, 2020)

This probably be the last Ef mount rebel model with future models becoming RF mounts


----------



## Sharlin (Feb 16, 2020)

Trey T said:


> Canon, a company that produce cameras for TV and cinema encourages people to shoot on portrait (vertical) mode? Blasphemy!!!!!



Vertical TVs are going to be the next big thing!


----------



## Proscribo (Feb 16, 2020)

Sharlin said:


> Vertical TVs are going to be the next big thing!


And now that phones are often with aspect ratio of 1:2 or something, expect those vertical TVs to continue that trend! We will have TVs that run from the floor to the ceiling, without requiring much horizontal space!


----------



## PerKr (Feb 19, 2020)

when did canon lose the vertical grips? Not having that option sucks.


----------



## Kit. (Feb 19, 2020)

Yeah, this thing needs a vertical grip with a dedicated "video" button.


----------



## Sharlin (Feb 19, 2020)

PerKr said:


> when did canon lose the vertical grips? Not having that option sucks.



Apparently the 800D and 77D don’t have one; the 750D/760D do.


----------



## SteveC (Feb 19, 2020)

Someone (from behind the counter at a brick and mortar photography shop) tells me there's virtually no difference between this and the T7i. Is that true?


----------



## Sharlin (Feb 19, 2020)

SteveC said:


> Someone (from behind the counter at a brick and mortar photography shop) tells me there's virtually no difference between this and the T7i. Is that true?



Well, it's not a *massive* upgrade (*edit:* actually it's not too shabby at all!), but it does have at least the following:

The rear wheel and AF-ON button from the 77D
The 90D's 220000-pixel metering sensor vs 7650-pixel sensor in the 800D
7fps vs 6fps continuous shooting with OVF
7.5fps vs 4.5fps cont. shooting in Live View!
Max burst 40 RAW frames or 75 C-RAW (!) vs 27 RAW
iTR tracking AF with togglable face priority
Eye Detect AF in Live View
Focus peaking in Live View
Live View metering down to -2EV vs 0EV
C-RAW
4K30 and 4K timelapse (center crop, contrast AF only)
CIPA battery life (50% flash use) 800 vs 600 shots, 310 vs 270 shots in Live View
Displaying RAW files in HDR over HDMI
29 vs 15 interface languages (!)
and of course the most important of them all, *vertical video.*
That max burst figure is pretty great, it's better than the 80D which has same resolution and fps.


----------



## slclick (Feb 19, 2020)

Seems like a decent amount of differences.


----------



## Sharlin (Feb 19, 2020)

slclick said:


> Seems like a decent amount of differences.



Yeah, actually a few more than I thought. Most of those are thanks to DIGIC 8.


----------

